# Just Diagnosed as having a Nasal Polyp...



## Fab Foodie (29 Apr 2010)

... been feeling rough for maybe 2 months, very sinusy, like a bad head could, lots of mega-sneezing fits, mucousy throat, generally feeling a bit head-explody.
Couple weeks ago went to the GP and saw the locum, she reckoned sinus infection and gave me antibiotics which had no effect.

Any how, thought was getting better, but last night getting back into H'row felt really rough, total blockage. Bad night sleep too. Rooting around this morning <GROSS ALERT/>

Thought I could feel a giant firm bogey, but just couldn't shift it. Unable to get a quick Docs appointment that worked for me I went to our local (and quiet) A&E where they have a Doctor on duty who quickly diagnosed a Nasal polyp. Doing a bit of a google, this would seem to be the baby.

Anybody experience of these things? I'll be glad when it's treated.


----------



## e-rider (29 Apr 2010)

get it removed ASAP


----------



## Crackle (29 Apr 2010)

I have them but control them with a steroid spray and occasional course of drops called Flixonase for six weeks. They do seem to make you more susceptible to colds and they hang around longer or at least the sinusy bit does. They can be removed but it's usually a last option as you are operating near the brain and even if removed they can come back.

Best bet is see a ENT specialist, privately if necessary as most GP's won't know the best treatment. If very bad a short course of steriods, 3-5 days, clears them followed by the Flixonase drops and use of the steroid spray (Beconnaise maybe) if needed, at least that was what the ENT consultant gave me, I daresay treatment varies case to case.

The bad news is red wine makes them worse 

I think I'm just reaching the age where parts of my body are refusing to function properly


----------



## montage (30 Apr 2010)

Whenever I am about to get ill I get a little hard lump in each nose flare up.
It kind of feels like a wart, but it definately isn't as it comes and goes so frequently - this similar to a polyp?


----------



## Fiona N (30 Apr 2010)

Crackle said:


> The bad news is red wine makes them worse



Goodness - I hope I'm never afflicted then, giving up red wine would be like giving up chocolate, cake, champagne and many other good things all rolled into one 



Crackle said:


> I think I'm just reaching the age where parts of my body are refusing to function properly



Join the club - I thought it was just mechanical wear 'n' tear but then all sorts of organic, hormone-y problems have sprung up. Currently seborrhoeic dermatitis of the eyelids which is driving me to distraction - I watched Sweeney Todd last night and felt like offering to be a customer (of the Barber not the pie shop, that is)


----------



## Fab Foodie (30 Apr 2010)

Thanks Crackle
I've just started the Flixonase, though I'd be happy to go direct to surgery frankly, we have access to private care. Realised this has been developing for months now... Red wine is also my bitch...

@ montage, I don't think what you describe is a polyp, polyps are very very soft and come down through your nasal passages from inside your sinuses bocking the airways.
Google and you'll find lots of video footage.

@ Fiona, it's seems that once your past 40 there is a notably slight but definite decline in one's mental and physical faculties!

I just want rid of these things, they've been such a pain for far too long now. Thought it was initially due to the dust of decorating or sensitivity to flour at work, but neither it seems were the case.


----------



## Crackle (30 Apr 2010)

Is it drops or spray you've started? Flixonase nasules are the dogs danglies for clearing them up and being able to breathe and taste and smell again.

If you do get them removed I'll be interested to know how you get on with it, it's not yet an option I've discussed in detail with my consultant but if they continue to affect my quality of life I think it will be.

And Fiona, I've gotten used to plotting a course through the ailments now, each time coming out with a new normal. The last one was adult onset asthma, I wait with bated breath for the next one, I'll pass on the dermatitis though, tah.


----------



## Fab Foodie (30 Apr 2010)

Crackle said:


> Is it drops or spray you've started? Flixonase nasules are the dogs danglies for clearing them up and being able to breathe and taste and smell again.
> 
> If you do get them removed I'll be interested to know how you get on with it, it's not yet an option I've discussed in detail with my consultant but if they continue to affect my quality of life I think it will be.
> 
> And Fiona, I've gotten used to plotting a course through the ailments now, each time coming out with a new normal. The last one was adult onset asthma, I wait with bated breath for the next one, I'll pass on the dermatitis though, tah.




Hi Crackle
Yes, it's the 'Nasules' so I hoping for a good result. Being able to smell and taste is pretty important in my line of work!


----------



## carlfergy (1 May 2010)

Hi fab foodie, I've had nasal polyps since my 20'ies I've had 2 removal operations but they keep returning, I have no sense of smell permenatly. Have to take a nasal spray now every day it does control them but if i run out it doesn't take long for them to block me up. I use mometasone furoate {nasonex] on repeat perscription.


----------



## Fab Foodie (1 May 2010)

carlfergy said:


> Hi fab foodie, I've had nasal polyps since my 20'ies I've had 2 removal operations but they keep returning, I have no sense of smell permenatly. Have to take a nasal spray now every day it does control them but if i run out it doesn't take long for them to block me up. I use mometasone furoate {nasonex] on repeat perscription.



Sorry to hear that carlfergy, you have my utmost sympathy. There doesn't seem to be much info on what causes them. Have you any insight?


----------



## Bandini (1 May 2010)

I had polyps in my throat - had 'em removed surgically in a painless operation - no pain afterwards, and no bother since. Can they do the same for the nasal variety?


----------



## carlfergy (1 May 2010)

There doesn't seem to be much info on what causes them. Have you any insight?[/QUOTE]

the specialist said some people are just more prone to get them im just unlucky i guess, doesn't hinder much if you keep using the spray.


----------



## Crackle (1 May 2010)

carlfergy said:


> Hi fab foodie, I've had nasal polyps since my 20'ies I've had 2 removal operations but they keep returning, I have no sense of smell permenatly. Have to take a nasal spray now every day it does control them but if i run out it doesn't take long for them to block me up. I use mometasone furoate {nasonex] on repeat perscription.



No sense of smell is grim. Occasionally I lose taste and smell and it's horrible but so far the nasules have cleared it up each time. I too use Nasonex on prescription now. 

Is it because of the ops you've lost smell, I have heard that can happen or is it just a result of the perennial nature of your polyps?


----------



## carlfergy (1 May 2010)

Is it because of the ops you've lost smell, I have heard that can happen or is it just a result of the perennial nature of your polyps?[/QUOTE]

not sure the doctor seemed to think the sense of smell would come back but it never did.


----------



## Shady (6 May 2010)

I had one that got damaged and gave me the worst nose bleeds ever - they wouldn't stop and I must have swallowed numerous pints of blood in a vain attempt to pinch my nose at the top !!

Eventually mine was sorted with a silver nitrate stick after having to hack up the clots out of my nose... nice huh ?

I have had a number of issues through the years as I have a diagnosed slightly deviated spetum which leads to ear problems.

If its that much of a bother then I would have them removed.


----------



## Fab Foodie (6 May 2010)

Well the Flixonase Nasules are working a treat... I can breath and the discomfort is leaving. Very effective!
Life is wonderful, back on hot-Sax now! Gonna go blow my horn now... [ Cue: Fnaar]


----------

